# Glow plug removal - Sheared in head !!!



## bilabonic

Hi All

Went to replace the glow plugs on my 1.7d Isuzu VW Combo and two of them just 'sheared' in the head.

There is NO WAY i can drill them and use easy out etc.

Looks like i will have to remove head.

Does anybody know of a company that can remove these if i give them the head ??

Cheers

Also i am leaking water like hell through a gasket on the RHS of engine (also bit oil ?)

Anyone know what the part is on the top right of head ?

Pics below -


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

with the head off you may find your able to remove them


----------



## bilabonic




----------



## Shinyvec

Head off job for the Glowplugs and while that is being done you will need to fit a new Head Gasket anyway and I think it will then sort the water and oil leak. Is there any mayonase on the Oil Filler Cap or in the oil, maybe see fine water droplets on the dipstick


----------



## Troon

bilabonic said:


> Does anybody know of a company that can remove these if i give them the head ??


Most companies will want payment in money. :thumb:


----------



## R9SH G

Lol:lol:


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Troon said:


> Most companies will want payment in money. :thumb:


Outstanding :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic

Is there no way of attaching something to the stump to get it out?


----------



## Ti22

ANy pictures of the glowplugs?


----------



## bilabonic

No chance off getting them out without head off.

Better get on my knees i think..............lol

Just can't swallow it....


----------



## berti

I saw an ad recently about removing broken glowplugs without taking the head off on ebay.
it was advertised as an "alternative repair" maybe a search for that would help you find it.


----------



## nicholassheppard

As others have mentioned, unfortunately the head will need to be removed, then tap and die new threads.

Alternative method below :-

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-remove-Broken-Glow-Plugs/


----------



## Kiashuma

Yes the head will need to come off i'm afraid, same thing happened last year on my Santa Fe


----------



## Rowe

Troon said:


> Most companies will want payment in money. :thumb:


hahahaha. Funniest thing I've read all week


----------

